# Tow Bar End Caps



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi does anyone know where i can buy a couple of end caps for my tow bar, have had a quick look on ebay, but with no luck. Had it fitted by Michael Parkinson (no not a joke) near Preston, i suppose i could phone him, just thought someone would know a web address where i could buy a couple.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Towsure used to do them

http://www.towsure.com/category/Towbars_3?gclid=COfP0JHgxbcCFdIPtAodYmwAZQ

this is the link to there site
Kev


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

do you mean the black plastic ones that knock in
if so what size section is it for


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Yes it is the plastic ones that fit over the the end, not in it Do you mean the measurement round, in cm, basically it is an oblong section cap


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

PWS in Poole do them. Their website is down at the moment but their number is 01202 746851. They will post them to you.


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

I had a similar issue and contacted 'Towtal' via email from their website http://www.towtal.co.uk/ They asked me to send them a photo of the tow bar end and they sent me 2 FOC - mind you, it had been fitted by them in the first place!


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

the only ones we have knock into the tube and protrude out about 2mm blanking the end of the tube off.
they are measured by the size of the box or tube ie 50x50 or 80x40 or diameter of the tube


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi, problem resolved, e-mailed Mike Parkinson, and asked for a price for a couple of end caps, and he is sending them free of charge. First class service.


----------

